# Do you consider Chris-chan a furry?



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

(for the uninitiated)
http://cogsdev.110mb.com/cwcki/index.php/Main_Page

Do you consider Chris-chan, Honest and Official creator of the zapping electric hedgehog Pokemon Sonichu and Rosechu, a furry? He has a fursona, draws yiff art, and is a dramawhore like you wouldn't believe. From CWCki;



> Definite maybe.  He states that he does not consider himself one, though he admits to being turned on by Rosechu (not as much as a human female, natch), has drawn Rule 34 artwork of his characters, and has depicted himself as Chris-Chan Sonichu having sex with a furry version of his ex-sweetheart Ivy. He is a furry in the sense that he clearly derives enjoyment from sexualised anthropomorphic animal characters, and personally identifies with a particular anthro character; he is not a furry in the sense that he does not participate in the wider furfag community.


What say you, furrydom? Would you claim this beast as one of your own?


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

> He states that he does not consider himself one



There's your answer.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Which is why the thread is "Do you consider him one". It's not unlike furries to co-opt mainstream things like Looney Toon animators and Pokemon and consider them either partially or entirely furry, I thought it'd be fun to see if people would also claim someone who draws tons of yiff art and makes heavy use of a fursona as one even if it wasn't exactly  flattering.

He also doesn't consider himself gay either, but drinks his own cum and admits to having to ward off "wrong temptations" on a regular basis.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 17, 2009)

If he says hes not one then I guess hes not.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't care. I don't think there's any need for furs to try and claim people as part of the fandom, especially when they can tell you themselves.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 17, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Don't care. I don't think there's any need for furs to try and claim people as part of the fandom, especially when they can tell you themselves.


This. 

I don't think it matters either way. Just another random kid on the internet, who cares?


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 17, 2009)

Well you know what they say: if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck...

I think it is pretty clear he is, at least superficially, a furry. I mean come on.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

I say he is an idiot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2009)

no.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't normally do this, but...
ITT: arguing about an official definition that doesn't exist.
Anyone else ever notice how these kinds of discussions never go anywhere?  I believe that's because there's nowhere for them to go.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2009)

this thread is pointless.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2009)

He is not considered as a furry.
GOD DAMN HE TOOK CIRNO SIGN!!!
THE ONE I'M USING!!!
HEIL CIRNO!!!!!
FREEZE IN HEIL!!!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, I do.

Regardless of how bad it might look on furry, as a whole, and my association with the fandumb,
he's a goddamned furfag. Through and through.
Period.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 17, 2009)

He's not a furry he's just a fucking ret-

Oh


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 17, 2009)

I feel you're only a furry if you consider yourself one.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2009)

He's only a furfag if he considers himself one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

PLEASE KEEP HIM OUT OF THE FANDOM!
The last thing we need is one more person like him.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 17, 2009)

Chris seems to have no associations with the furry fandom itself and even the CWCiki makes few references to furry.

I think Chris is strictly a 'Sonictard' as a video game fan and it doesn't overlap into furry.

If he was a furry, he'd have an FA account full Sonichu art and he'd be on WTF_FA frequenty.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 17, 2009)

It really depends on whether he does, so this question is pretty much useless.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Chris seems to have no associations with the furry fandom itself and even the CWCiki makes few references to furry.
> 
> I think Chris is strictly a 'Sonictard' as a video game fan and it doesn't overlap into furry.
> 
> If he was a furry, he'd have an FA account full Sonichu art and he'd be on WTF_FA frequenty.



I have to agree with AshleyAshes on this one. An extreme sonic fan the dude is, but furry? I don't see anything to say that he is one of us.


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Which is why the thread is "Do you consider him one". It's not unlike furries to co-opt mainstream things like Looney Toon animators and Pokemon and consider them either partially or entirely furry, I thought it'd be fun to see if people would also claim someone who draws tons of yiff art and makes heavy use of a fursona as one even if it wasn't exactly  flattering.



My point was YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY IF YOU SAY YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY. Otherwise, you're not.


> He also doesn't consider himself gay either, but drinks his own cum and admits to having to ward off "wrong temptations" on a regular basis.



Sounds like I don't want him around anyway.


----------



## Reck (Nov 17, 2009)

"Furry fandom (also known as furrydom, furridom, fur fandom or furdom) refers to the fandom for fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics." -wikipedia 
   Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom 
Ref: http://www.anthrocon.org/about-furry 
Ref: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/furry/faq/section-3.html 
Ref: http://captainpackrat.com/furry/furry1.htm
  Ref: http://www.tigerden.com/infopage/furry/

     If Chris-chan Is a fan of anthropomorphic animals(definition of furry) then yes, Chrischan is a furry. 
  if he is not a fan of anthropomorphic animals, then no.
   Granted, the sonic stuff he likes is anthropomorphic.   However, A fan of sonic =/= fan of anthropomorphic animals(definition of furry).    (He would have to like the whole(most of) category of "animals with human qualities or vice versa" in a general sense to be a furry)   

  Example:
  I like Eminem but I am not a "fan of rap music". In fact I dislike most rap music.
 You can like naruto, but not be a japanophile(otaku, weeaboo, etc). 
You can like tetris, but not be a gamer. 
You can like (a member of x group) but not be a fan of (x group) 

  In reverse: 
You can be a furry, but hate sonic. 
You can be a japanophile, but hate naruto. 
You could love the rap music genre, and hate Eminem. 
You can like (x group) but hate (a member of x group).   
He simply likes an item that has "furry" as a characteristic.   IMHO


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> My point was YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY IF YOU SAY YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY.




MY GOOD SIR IT DOES APPEAR THAT YOU ARE MAD.

If not I recommend not using caps lock, otherwise it looks like someone can make you rage by saying minor shit. You don't want that.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 17, 2009)

If he's a furry, then I'm leaving the fandom.

And why is it that this is the only forum I ever see this guy mentioned on? Nobody seems to give a shit about him but you people.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

What do you mean *you people*?


----------



## Reck (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> My point was YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY IF YOU SAY YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY. Otherwise, you're not.



No you are (x) if you possess the qualities of (x).
I could lie, and say I am not a furry but that would not change the fact that I am.
If it looks like a cat.
If it smells like a cat.
If it feels like a cat.
If it sounds like a cat.
If it tastes like a cat.
Then, lacking evidence to the contrary it is only logical to conclude that it indeed a cat.
It is irrelevant if it does not think itself a cat.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> What do you mean *you people*?


Sorry, I meant to say "you furries". :v


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't really know who he is apart from what I skim read in your link. He has an ED page and you made a thread about him, so I can safely assume he's some pathetic man child who relentlessly humiliates himself on the internet. This meets many of the requirements of being a furry, so yes, he may well be.


Either way I don't care.




paxil rose said:


> What do you mean *you people*?



He is RACIST against the troll people. He's trying to oppress you paxil, don't let him keep you down :V


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> He is RACIST against the troll people. He's trying to oppress you paxil, don't let him keep you down :V



Well two separate fountains just means shorter lines for everybody, but the attitude isn't necessary. ; _____ ;


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like a closet fur to me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Sounds like a closet fur to me.



CLOSET FURRY!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

he sounds like a mentally disturbed autistic person with delusions of glory and attempts to create his own fantasy elm in order to not face reality. 

He happens to like sonic and vents his sexual "tension" upon his "passion". and fantiseses about  stupid bullshit left right and center. 


.. he is a headcase who faps to his own creations cuz he can't do any better and will never get laid... A nutjob not a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Don't care. I don't think there's any need for furs to try and claim people as part of the fandom, especially when they can tell you themselves.



^This



The Drunken Ace said:


> I say he is an idiot.



^This



Vaelarsa said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Regardless of how bad it might look on furry, as a whole, and my association with the fandumb,
> he's a goddamned furfag. Through and through.
> Period.



Are you a furry?


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> MY GOOD SIR IT DOES APPEAR THAT YOU ARE MAD.
> 
> If not I recommend not using caps lock, otherwise it looks like someone can make you rage by saying minor shit. You don't want that.



FECK CAPS LOCK, I USE SHIFT.

And I'm not exactly difficult to anger. Your post made me feel on the stupid side.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> FECK CAPS LOCK, I USE SHIFT.
> 
> And I'm not exactly difficult to anger. Your post made me feel on the stupid side.



*keeps poking you with his finger to see how easy it is to anger you*


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *keeps poking you with his finger to see how easy it is to anger you*



I can tell you that if you were to actually do so it would work.

After approximately two seconds.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I can tell you that if you were to actually do so it would work.
> 
> After approximately two seconds.



Heh, just aswell I don't do that irl then.

I just find it annoying.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> And I'm not exactly difficult to anger. Your post made me feel on the stupid side.



Probably something to work on. If I was actually the Furry Hating Super Hitler some consider me I'd probably try to make you a new Cid Silverwing.


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Probably something to work on. If I was actually the Furry Hating Super Hitler some consider me I'd probably try to make you a new Cid Silverwing.



Cid Silverwing is...


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Paxil, furry is really a self identification thing. Many could consider you a "furry" as well.. but meh.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Cid Silverwing is...




I'm not exactly sure about the policy to linking to certain "slanderous" wikis, but let's just say Google is your friend.



Aurali said:


> Paxil, furry is really a self identification thing. Many could consider you a "furry" as well.. but meh.



This thread was actually more in the spirit of the idea that a lot of furries will qualify not inherently furries things as fandom related (though granted FAF doesn't do it nearly as much, which explains half the "What the fuck are you talking about?"/"LOL GUIZ LOOK I DON'T CARE!" replies). I decided to see if the same principal applied to non flattering examples as well.

Didn't think I had to clarify so much, but I will; I'm not legitimately curious as to whether or not this man is a furry and am looking for a consensus before I come to a conclusion, I want to know what the board thinks when applying said "furry by proxy" logic, if they do at all.


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I'm not exactly sure about the policy to linking to certain "slanderous" wikis, but let's just say Google is your friend.



You mean ED?


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> You mean ED?



Indeed.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Didn't think I had to clarify so much, but I will; I'm not legitimately curious as to whether or not this man is a furry and am looking for a consensus before I come to a conclusion, I want to know what the board thinks when applying said "furry by proxy" logic, if they do at all.



You are asking us to define a guy to a fandom that is so loosely defined that no one can get a clear definition of it?

Paxil for shame... I expected better from you.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Everyones been out to get me. I'm gonna go blog about this shit and call all of you trolls.

; _______ ;


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Indeed.



(reads)
This is serious?


----------



## TDK (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Everyones been out to get me. I'm gonna go blog about this shit and call all of you trolls.
> 
> ; _______ ;



Complaining about being challenged in a thread and then making a blog post about it?

THATS WHAT FURRIES DO. SNAP THE FUCK OUT OF THAT.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> (reads)
> This is serious?



Paxil is an ED editor sweetheart


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Paxil is an ED editor sweetheart



Ah, I see.

Scale of 0-10 (doubtful as it is that it will be any more than a 2), what level of serious is it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Paxil is an ED editor sweetheart








I just hope he's funnier than most of the editor's on it.

Also I don't think that guy's a furry, just a EXTREME sonictard.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> (reads)
> This is serious?


Yes


Motor Mouth said:


> Complaining about being challenged in a thread and then making a blog post about it?
> 
> THATS WHAT FURRIES DO. SNAP THE FUCK OUT OF THAT.


Haha, oh God, if only you knew...


Dass said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Scale of 0-10, what level of serious is it?



I swear to God, all of it.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I just hope he's funnier than most of the editor's on it.
> 
> Also I don't think that guy's a furry, just a EXTREME sonictard.



Actually, Paxil's pretty cool. Guru calls him a troll, but all he ever seems to do is contribute in.. usually a well thought out manner.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm also unsure of what policy regarding linking to videos bashing "other members" (I know he posted here years ago, but not anymore), but I pm'd you a video that should explain some stuff Dass.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

I think paxil is a decent Bloke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Actually, Paxil's pretty cool. Guru calls him a troll, but all he ever seems to do is contribute in.. usually a well thought out manner.


True.

The only people on ED and /b/ I hate are the "newfags"

I don't think videos bashing other members are allowed, bashing other members isn't so I would think that applies to that too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Yes
> 
> Haha, oh God, if only you knew...
> 
> ...



Chris Chan has had run ins with me? 

PS: Could you PM me a link to the ED article please? 

And that is why I want to see it, Although I don't have any recollection of Chris Chan, or have I missed something somewhere?


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Chris Chan has had run ins with me?
> 
> PS: Could you PM me a link to the ED article please?
> 
> And that is why I want to see it, Although I don't have any recollection of Chris Chan, or have I missed something somewhere?




No, I meant Cid. And then had to edit that out because I found the comment you left on a related video where you said you didn't actually _know_ Cid, but heard he sounded like an ass.

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, he is, but I'm biased. Sonicfags are on par with furfags IMO.


----------



## Azure (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I should repost his sex video. For the lulz.  Next 5 posts vote.

JUUUULLLLLLLLLAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yes, he is, but I'm biased. Sonicfags are on par with furfags IMO.



They can be. But being a hardcore sonicfag doesn't make one a furfag.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> They can be. But being a hardcore sonicfag doesn't make one a furfag.


 
No, but they remind me of them.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 17, 2009)

Jesus, what a mess... From his videos, it looks like he is either drunk and/or there is something wrong with him... I don't think he's a fur, especially if he doesn't conciser himself one.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Waggable said:


> From his videos, it looks like he is either drunk and/or there is something wrong with him.



Maybe it's assburgers?


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 17, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Maybe it's assburgers?




Allegedly, it's full blown autism, although of the "high functioning" variety. Though some people that actually have autism are skeptical.


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2009)

The soldier in me screams with laughter

Break the plane, private.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 18, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The soldier in me screams with laughter
> 
> Break the plane, private.



That's not shit, watch him crank out 50 reps of fifty pound lemonade;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hladtYan5x0


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2009)

You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

No if he was shitting you he'd bend you over and give you an enema. That guy totally said "fifty pounds each."


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 18, 2009)

> Didn't think I had to clarify so much, but I will; I'm not legitimately curious as to whether or not this man is a furry and am looking for a consensus before I come to a conclusion, I want to know what the board thinks when applying said "furry by proxy" logic, if they do at all.


Guess it sucks that so many of us are reasonable here.
But still, since there's no official definition, you're going to get answers all over the board on this kind of question.  I've always thought that in order to be a part of a fandom--since a fandom is a social thing above all else--you have to "join" said fandom somehow.  So since furry is a fandom, if you refuse to "join" it, you're not a furry.
I guess I think this way because it's not a religion.  You know... like, if you worship Christ in some way, that makes you a Christian, even if you don't claim any affiliation with any of the existing branches of the religion.  Because by worshipping Christ, you're adhering to a certain set of dogmas that change the way you live your life.  But if you watch a lot of Star Trek reruns and happen to really enjoy the show, you're probably not a Trekkie unless you affiliate yourself with the fandom itself.  Because it's not a deep set of beliefs or a way of life; it's a group of people hanging around and talking about one particular thing they enjoy.  When you come home from the conventions, you don't pray to Captain Picard in Klingon before you go to bed and ask him for advice, usually.  If that makes any sense.
I guess some people treat this fandom like a religion, though.  Hence I'm sure your point, in that if they're going to do that, they're going to have to accept the negative aspects of doing so along with the positive, else they're being hypocritical.  Right?  Is that your point?
Seems pretty freaking obvious to me how stupid it is to treat the fandom like a religion.
Also:


> That's not shit, watch him crank out 50 reps of fifty pound lemonade;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hladtYan5x0


.
.
.
Wow.  Man, that's some dense lemonade, if 4 liters of it weighs OVER 50 lbs.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> My point was YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY IF YOU SAY YOU'RE A GODDAMN FURRY. Otherwise, you're not.


 
lol today I will be a furry then tomorrrow I won't and then I every other friday I won't be a furry but saturday mornings I will or until its noon and then I won't claim to be a furry XD

Thats just bad ass :3


----------



## Slade (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't consider him a _person_, much less a furfag.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 19, 2009)

you answered your own question >___>


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL, you mentioned him?XD


And no, I don't consider him a furry. He likes sonic..he likes pikachu, he isn't very talented and created sonichu and his other little group. Just because one has an animal character doesn't make them a furry. He is definitely not what I consider a furry,more of a video-game freak than anything else.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2009)

This is the first time I heard of this guy or watched the Youtube videos.

best troll ever


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Chenler said:


> you answered your own question >___>



No he didn't, the question asked was "do YOU consider Chris-Chan a furry" Not if HE considers it. Dur. Is english that hard for you?


----------



## Russ (Nov 20, 2009)

Ricky said:


> This is the first time I heard of this guy or watched the Youtube videos.
> 
> best troll ever


 
No. You see, trolls suspected he was a troll for some time. It was just too good to be true.

But just follow Paxil's link in the first post. Some of the shit this guy does is waaaaaaaaaaay over simple trolling.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> That's not shit, watch him crank out 50 reps of fifty pound lemonade;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hladtYan5x0



That must of been one of the most boring video's I have ever seen. I would have seen better entertainment sitting outside on the park bench watching the world go by.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

I see a little bit of Chris-chan in a lot of furries.

Furries won't want anything to do with him because they will have to confront themselves in him.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kipple said:


> I see a little bit of Chris-chan in a lot of furries.
> 
> Furries won't want anything to do with him because they will have to confront themselves in him.




You talk shit. not all furries are autistic.

Troll is troll.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You talk shit. not all furries are autistic.



If being autistic was Chris-chan's only problem, he wouldn't be nearly as hilarious as he is.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kipple said:


> If being autistic was Chris-chan's only problem, he wouldn't be nearly as hilarious as he is.



And that has what to do with other furries?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That must of been one of the most boring video's I have ever seen. I would have seen better entertainment sitting outside on the park bench watching the world go by.



I still lol'ed...  Just because it's so stupid.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You talk shit. not all furries are autistic.
> 
> Troll is troll.




I think he's speaking more in terms of "I live in my own fantasy world and everyone needs to acknowledge and respect that while changing their attitudes so as to better accommodate me" than he's saying most furries are genuinely retarded.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And that has what to do with other furries?



LOVE QUEST: A COMPARISON BETWEEN A DEMOGRAPHIC OF ENTHUSIASTS OF ANTHROPOMORPHIA* AND THE LIFE OF CHRISTIAN WESTON CHANDLER

E.T. Kipple

ABSTRACT

see paxil rose's post

ARTICLE

since the internet centralization of anthropomorphic artwork, their artists, and their fans - known by some of our scientists as Second Impact - a dedicated group of individuals have been taking biopsies of strange tumescent growths of the furry subculture superorganism. a number of firms have taken an approach not unlike the detached interest of a stoned naturalist in isolating the common factors in the pustulent, almost sebaceous in nature, humours occasionally produced by what internet locals call the fandom

at the same time, the emergence of CWC, described by Wagner as Gotterdammerung, the twilight of the gods, the herald of the end of intelligence, a cosmic force doomed to decay, drew serious attention from analysts. the threat to the gene pool is averted, but a great deal was learned from Project Julaaay and, by extension, the worst of humanity:

detached and frustrated parents, as well as family issues, according to some FA journals and CWC's life, are common contributing factors to delusional world-views kept by internet chickenheads. this is but one shot in a cocktail of problems**, of which autism is perhaps secondary, that causes these individuals to retreat into fantastic microcosms to cope with problems that require a professional support network, not the internet, to patch. the fandom's permittivity of free waste*** offers a comforting, if temporary, escape to problems that must be confronted immediately

*to include anthropomorphic phenomena, including flora, fauna, food, and machines

** some of these issues, to be investigated at the reader's leisure, include sexual frustration, clinical sociopathy, superiority/inferiority issues, cultural deficits, health and diet concerns, narcissism, problems with maturity, none of which are *necessarily* characteristic of high-functioning autism.

*** measured at about 10^15 (lulz^2)(seconds^4)(kg^-1)(m^-3)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kipple said:


> tl;dr



Didn't answer my question. At least Paxil can answer questions in a mature manner.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

I say if he joins Ban him. Bad publicity is needed to be kept away as much as possible.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Didn't answer my question. At least Paxil can answer questions in a mature manner.



Whoa there, pard! I guess such a serious young man deserves a serious post. :>

I didn't call all furries autistic, though some furries like to THINK they have Asperger's. I said CWC has other, non-autistic problems that he shares with a significant portion of furries (and otaku).


----------



## webkilla (Nov 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I say if he joins Ban him. Bad publicity is needed to be kept away as much as possible.



i've read the ED article on this guy

compared to what i've read in this thread - then its surprisingly honest


so ya, keep this guy away from the furry fandom as much as possible


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 20, 2009)

webkilla said:


> i've read the ED article on this guy
> 
> compared to what i've read in this thread - then its surprisingly honest




That's nothing; he's done so much crazy shit they gave him his own wiki;

http://cogsdev.110mb.com/cwcki/index.php/Main_Page

If anyone has trouble believing ED because of it's reputation, read CWCki (you should over the ED anyway, far more in depth), it's cited to hell and back.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> That's nothing; he's done so much crazy shit they gave him his own wiki;
> 
> http://cogsdev.110mb.com/cwcki/index.php/Main_Page
> 
> If anyone has trouble believing ED because of it's reputation, read CWCki (you should over the ED anyway, far more in depth), it's cited to hell and back.



if i'm not wrong - didn't he make the wiki you linked himself?


----------



## Riptor (Nov 21, 2009)

I honestly have no idea what the hell Chris Chan IS, so I don't really know if I could call him a furry or not. He's just severely fucked up, and the furry thing is part of it.

I remember back when I used to pity Chris. Thanks to that Wiki paxil linked, that went away real quick like.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 21, 2009)

webkilla said:


> if i'm not wrong - didn't he make the wiki you linked himself?



There are two, a troll ran one (if you can even call them trolls, they really just report everything he does as is) and one he has himself, both on the same server.

http://cogsdev.110mb.com/cwcipedia/index.php/Main_Page

CWCipedia is the one he writes, and is actually more damning than the CWCki, since it's all his own words without a filter or anything, so it's mostly bizarre ramblings. The page about his character Sonichu actually goes into incredible detail about him being leader of a Pokemon gym, then back about his recolor.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 21, 2009)

true - his own exploits damn himself far more than the drama others drum up around him

a bit like naylor


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2009)

Kipple said:


> Asperger's


 
Assburgers <3


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Nov 22, 2009)

IMHO a much better name for Sonichu, or at least his evil twin, would have been "Piknic".


----------

